# Newbie here



## RJAnnen (1 mo ago)

I'm new to having a profile on archery talk however many years ago I bought a bow through a buddie from here... Well I have accumulated some archery equipment and it's time to sell. 2 youth Hoyt rukus bows in perfect condition and fully set up. A Hoyt Charger that my wife shot, fully set up. And my elite energy 35 with 80 lb limbs. Kinda Leary selling all our stuff here but can't get it sold anywhere else.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Good to hear! Thought you were here to tell us you shot a deer and couldn't find it. I'm relieved. You'll eventually sell your gear. It may not be here for a number of reasons, but you'll sell it.


----------



## RJAnnen (1 mo ago)

Lolololololololololololololololol on the "I shot a deer and couldn't find it". I stopped following most hunting groups and pages for that same reason.


----------



## hana gray (11 mo ago)

Welcome aboard



Kodi nox​


----------



## hatcreekcc (5 mo ago)

RJAnnen said:


> I'm new to having a profile on archery talk however many years ago I bought a bow through a buddie from here... Well I have accumulated some archery equipment and it's time to sell. 2 youth Hoyt rukus bows in perfect condition and fully set up. A Hoyt Charger that my wife shot, fully set up. And my elite energy 35 with 80 lb limbs. Kinda Leary selling all our stuff here but can't get it sold anywhere else.


Welcome aboard


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. You will need to be a member for 2 weeks and have 20 posts to access the classifieds.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT, as it’s been stated above, in order to use the classifieds section you’ll need 2 weeks membership AND 20 posts.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome… and the E 32 is a great bow.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

RJAnnen.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## bsfer (Feb 27, 2019)

Glad to have on the forum. Enjoy.


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 408hunting (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Good luck


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX. E35 with 80lb limbs…now that’s a sweet bow!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Tsmith2966 (May 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Welcome. I'm new here too. Looks a great site. I shoot an old American Eagle Recurve compound. 90# bow with 50% let off. Those were the days. My bow is in mint condition for as old as it is. Had a lot of people try to talk me out of it. It's a collector piece. They just don't make em like mine any more.


----------



## budscott0839 (1 mo ago)

Welcome from ohio


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Welcome to at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0l0nlabe (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome to AT


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to AT from North Alabama


----------

